# First time ever -- expiring credits issue



## clifffaith (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, we are just experiencing expiring credits for the first time in the 16 years we've owned Worldmark. At this time in a normal year, with our Oct 1 anniversary date looming, our account would indicate that we had something like 2000 credits to borrow because we have always booked way ahead. I just cancelled a Big Bear reservation for next Sunday because customer service sent us an advisory that the fire authorities are asking people to postpone trips to the area. Called in to be sure my credits were saved, and come to find out we've cancelled so many reservations this year that BB reservation has expire-worthy points in it. She was able to move them to existing Pismo reservations next May & June.

Then I had her do the same with a Palm Springs reservation (we had both an Oct & a Nov reservation pending deciding when/if to go during the pandemic) that had the same issues. But guess what? We won't go both in May and June to Pismo -- I grab weeks when I see them and then as we start to get closer we figure out which one to keep and which to use. But now those credits will expire at the end of the day I cancel if I don't rebook them. Anyway, this is a brand new concept to us and we never figured in a million years that we'd have potentially expiring credits. My account balance is now 44,500 current year, 44,000 for next, with another 44,000 to hit in October.


----------



## samara64 (Sep 22, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Well, we are just experiencing expiring credits for the first time in the 16 years we've owned Worldmark. At this time in a normal year, with our Oct 1 anniversary date looming, our account would indicate that we had something like 2000 credits to borrow because we have always booked way ahead. I just cancelled a Big Bear reservation for next Sunday because customer service sent us an advisory that the fire authorities are asking people to postpone trips to the area. Called in to be sure my credits were saved, and come to find out we've cancelled so many reservations this year that BB reservation has expire-worthy points in it. She was able to move them to existing Pismo reservations next May & June.
> 
> Then I had her do the same with a Palm Springs reservation (we had both an Oct & a Nov reservation pending deciding when/if to go during the pandemic) that had the same issues. But guess what? We won't go both in May and June to Pismo -- I grab weeks when I see them and then as we start to get closer we figure out which one to keep and which to use. But now those credits will expire at the end of the day I cancel if I don't rebook them. Anyway, this is a brand new concept to us and we never figured in a million years that we'd have potentially expiring credits. My account balance is now 44,500 current year, 44,000 for next, with another 44,000 to hit in October.




You can easily rent these one-time credits on wmowners.com. Here is a link:





__





						Credits for Rent (Out)
					

Owners offering WorldMark one-time-use credits for rent (out)



					www.wmowners.com
				




If you ask 5.5 cent each, they should go fast. You can do the rental point transfer right from your Worldmark account website.

Good luck.


----------



## samara64 (Sep 22, 2020)

Also if you have not registered there, others may get suspicious of your post as there were lots of scams lately.

Contact @HudsHut so she can introduce you there or comment on your post as an admin on the other site.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 24, 2020)

Ironically, in two of our programs (VI and WM) I just bought one time points from people for the first time as I was super low - even with borrowing.

However, it’s my Hilton program that’s the problem. We own in New York City. It’s expensive and not really cost effective to use the points elsewhere.

We had points saved from 2019 and had to cancel our 2020 trips. I now have a ton of points to use or lose in 2021 (from 2019 and 2020) and will have two years of points in 2022 (2021 and 2022).

I’m trying to come up with alternative plans in 2021 if New York won’t work.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 24, 2020)

@clifffaith welcome to my world. (I also have expiring points I am dealing with.)

You can keep the "expired" credits in a reservation for up to another year. Find out how many credits total you have expiring 9/30/20. If you believe you can take enough trips to use them up, you don't have to rent them out. (Example: I've read Moab may be ready in Spring 2021, in case that interests you.) But if you can't easily use them, renting out is the convenient thing to do.

Just book a dummy reservation, earlier than any other reservation to use up the points. Each morning, cancel the dummy reservation, to let them loose. Each evening, rebook the dummy reservation to tie them up. (while you are waiting for them to be transferred to another Owner.)

Get them rented ASAP. It takes 1 - 2 days to get them into the other person's account. Post an ad NOW.
---
If you use II or RCI, I could provide additional suggestions.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, I'm fourcatmom over there, I think. It's on my list of things to do! Basically with our pending move to Carlsbad I think it will soon be time to permanently get rid of at least half our points. No need to go to Marina Dunes or Pismo, when living on the coast in Carlsbad. No need to stay in San Diego once or twice a year, since all we have to do is hop on the train for a day trip. We probably have another trip or two to Utah/AZ/NM in our future, but then I think we'll be sticking to Palm Springs and Big Bear.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 2, 2020)

A new batch of 44,000 Worldmark credits hit my account yesterday. Yesterday evening a "renter" deposited $2200 into my PayPal account and today I transferred 44,000 credits to him. Took less than two hours for the email saying transfer was done to arrive.

 It will help defray the $100 locksmith bill we just paid this morning. I SWEAR that Ace Hardware sells weenie assed keys because I break one in the gate lock once a month. Cliff tells me it's me, not the key material, so we'll see how long it takes me to destroy the new keys ($100 included 4 keys and putting the doorknob back on after Cliff had removed it to try to get broken key out; key came out eventually but he couldn't get knob back on). What happens is that I open gate with key, gate swings in, then I roll the cans out on trash day, and every freaking time I hit the lock/key with the heavy can and it bends and/or breaks off. Too late (I mean 4-5 keys too late just this year) it has been agreed that I will either let Cliff do the trash (easier to do it myself then hound him that it is trash day) or I will remove key and drop it in my pocket before moving cans.


----------



## loosefeet (Dec 15, 2020)

Sneaky way to get your spouse to take out the trash!


----------

